

The Limits of Emacs Advice - metajack
http://nullprogram.com/blog/2013/01/22/

======
metajack
I had no idea about impatient-mode. It looks awesome:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QV6XVyXjBO8>

Also, defadvice is great for fixing annoyances in various modes. It's really
easy to use too. Hopefully they'll find some way to fix it for narrow/widen as
well.

